# Angel's Eye Photography



## rambo279 (Dec 19, 2003)

Hello everyone!  I'm new here, but I'd like to share the work I've done recently on my website:  http://www.angelseyephotography.com

There will likely be many updates throughout the next few months, but as for right now, I have one fine art gallery, six portrait galleries (with two different models so far), and a couple of landscape galleries.  I was recently asked by a sorority if I could do a calendar for them, so I will see if I can get some of that work on the site as well.  Hope you like it!


----------



## pilgrim (Dec 19, 2003)

Are those two girls actually models, or just two girls hoping that these photos will help them get some where?

Nice site. I still gotta look over the rest of it, haha I just checked out the model section


----------



## rambo279 (Dec 19, 2003)

Hey pilgrim...It's nice to hear that you like the site.  I'm actually in the process of having a professional web developer taking a look at what he can do to it to make it better.

The two girls on the site now are actually friends of mine, and it was their first time modeling.  Keli is starting to get some publicity through clubitup.com, but not really anything major.  It's something that she wants to get into though.  Mandy would like to model more as well, but hasn't had any luck so far.  She also hasn't really tried to publicize herself yet either, so who knows.  

I'll hopefully be doing a shoot within the next couple months with some absolutely adorable twins who I'm friends with.  I'm really looking forward to that shoot.


----------



## motcon (Dec 19, 2003)

the images seem horribly pixelized. what is the reason behind this?


----------



## rambo279 (Dec 20, 2003)

Unfortunately I was unable to figure out what happened to the photos when I resized them to make them so pixelized (for some of the photos of Keli).  The only thing that was different was that I used Fugi rather than Kodak for those photos.  

This is one of the things I'm hoping to fix with this professional web developer I know.  I did the site on my own so far, and I have no experience in such things.  Hopefully that will be taken care of soon, but for now, if you click on the photos you will get a little better resolution than what is seen.


----------



## mikeliketrike (Dec 27, 2003)

I liked how you grouped the different types of art displayed on the page and how you had the same type of theme on each page withe the defined lines around each photo.
Some things I would have changed though are a better structured start page.  It doesn't correspond to the backround well.  That was an issue that went throughout the site I found.  I think the background should just be a color, not a repeating tile.  That way the focus goes on the photos, not on attempting to decifer what's on the page.


----------

